# Irish American Police Officers Association



## IrishTrooper (Apr 11, 2007)

I have over a number of years been visiting the Website of the Irish American Police Officers Association and I never had any problem gaining entry to the Website, however over the past few months I have been getting the following message,

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /index.php on this server. 

Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. 
Apache/1.3.37 Server at ************* Port 80

Is this problem just related to me or does the Irish American Police Officers Association have a problem?

Would it be possible for someone to check out the Website and let me know? I would really appreciate it.

I'm sorry I can't post the URL as apparently I need to have five posts to do that.

Cheers.


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

The website is up and running. If you try to access the newsletter, that requires registration and validation as a member of the organization.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

No problems acessing the site:

http://www.irishamericanpolice.org/index.php


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

Seems to work o.k. for me


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

IrishGuard said:


> I have over a number of years been visiting the Website of the Irish American Police Officers Association and I never had any problem gaining entry to the Website, however over the past few months I have been getting the following message,
> 
> Forbidden
> 
> ...


Only Orangemen get that message.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

all systems go , even the music


----------



## IrishTrooper (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for your help, the problem must be at my end. 

Cheers.


----------

